# 40g root build



## Ginko (Mar 18, 2012)

So after seeing Raf's root/vine tank oh so many months ago, I wanted to try something along those lines. Finally got around to starting and jumped straight to the roots...why not. After melting some pvc pipe and cutting rope, the first coat of an acrylic binder mixed with quickrete coloring, peat, and a bit of sand has gone on. 

Looking for some critiques on the composition before going back and doing a second coat, filling cracks, and properly coloring/texturing it. Gonna be tweaking placement of individual ropes in an ocd fashion...especially the right side, for a while as it is before securing them.

Additionally, the top 2 inches or so of most of the roots (in the front) will be incorporated into the water area and since I need to properly waterproof them, am looking for advice. I feel epoxy would be too shiny. Silicone could probably be colored and peat packed on...but not sure if I'm willing to give up the ability to properly color and texture it. Drylok water proofer is looking like a good choice at the moment...but not sure. Just looking for something to make the transition between submerged and above water roots seamless.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Roots look great! Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## ynotnad (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks great so far love the look of the vines. Drylok is your best solution for waterproofing the lower area and still be able to tint the color to your liking. That is what I used for the entire area that is underwater in my tank. Look forward to your pictures as you complete this.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

you are on the right way...looking good.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Great job, could be a classic!!


----------



## Ginko (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. 
Good to hear that I'm on the right track.
And yea, drylok was winning my vote too...though too early to seriously worry about that.
My sisters an art student so I'm used to getting very perfectionist replies (which are great) and making sure things are just right.

The texture on the right hand side is a lot rougher than the left. Wasn't sure how I felt about that at first, but after some time to soak it in, it seems a lot more realistic and will likely be applied to the left side as well.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

The roots look awesome, I will be looking forward to this build as well. I actually might be sad once you plant and it fills in, hiding all those really nicely done roots.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Very unique build. I am looking forward to see how it turns out. I can't help much with the best waterproofer for your application. Good luck!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

following along


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks great...following along

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Ginko (Mar 18, 2012)

It's been a little bit, so just wanted to update this. Progress has been slow...endlessly tweaking the roots is a bit of a compulsion. Heavily rearranged the left hand side and am still not fully happy with it (criticism welcomed). Right hand side has been mostly left alone. 










Laid an eggcrate false bottom, topped it with aquarium filter pad because it was laying around. Don't think it wicks water so will hopefully work well as another barrier for the substrate. The front of the false bottom is a greatstuff wall coated with the same acrylic compound. A section of pvc pipe stuffed with filter foam and screened off has been added behind some of the roots for water to circulate through. Tossed a fan in the top right corner that was liberated from an old computer...never needed to do active ventilation before...hopefully it works out.

Background so far is greatstuff and acrylic. Everything is still removable from the tank...hence the giant chasm in the background. Oh yea, there's going to be a drip wall running down the negative space to the left of the chasm...maybe. Haven't decided on a spot yet. Was going to do the right side roots, but feel like that would draw too much focus and mess with the composition more.

Hopefully tomorrow I'll fill in all the cracks, repair the cracked roots, and fasten some of the wobbly ones so they stay where they're supposed to. From there, start waterproofing and coloring.

Biggest concern right now is what will happen when adding substrate. Really want a smooth and natural transition from the water area to the ground. Not sure how it's going to look or how to eliminate that concern. Meh, it'll be quite some time before getting to that point, but fearing that lack of experience building vivs is going to screw up a good start.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

I am glad you are making progress. A couple of comments: The roots look good, and I hope you find the balance you are looking for, however with moss growing on them (which I'm sure will eventually happen) some of those smaller roots will disappear. You said you have a fan for "ventilation", I think you would want to do a fan inside the tank to have "circulation" and not have humidity loss from outside air blowing in or the other way around. As far as your drip wall idea goes, I would need others to comment on their builds, but one wall of my tank which is [GS+silicone+peat] wicks water up the wall fairly well, and I would think with all your roots submerged in the bottom water portion that your background would be plenty moist for epiphytes, moss and such. All is opinion. Good luck with the build and hopefully others can support or crush my comments


----------



## Ginko (Mar 18, 2012)

My mistake. Transposed "ventilation" and "circulation." The fan is inside the tank to blow air out and hopefully fresh air will just be passively pulled in. 










Didn't realize it wasn't in the picture yesterday.

As far as the roots getting covered...I've come to terms with that. The tank won't be heavily planted as to still show off the structure. planning mostly on small leafed things and moss. Anything larger like a brom can go in the negative space between root structures. That's a worry for another day though.

When it comes to the water feature, I'm sure it won't have much if any utility...but something water related that drips or runs is just for aesthetics. Even if it insists on being frustrating...which it surely will.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

from my understanding you don't want outside dry air getting pulled in


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

How did you make the bigger roots in the background?


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Ginko said:


> My mistake. Transposed "ventilation" and "circulation." The fan is inside the tank to blow air out and hopefully fresh air will just be passively pulled in.


I think you were correct in saying ventilation. I believe if you have fan blowing the tank air to the outside and passively pulling air in you WILL have some air flow in your tank. However you will be loosing humidity that you have created inside the tank, which might be a necessary humidity for your frogs/plants and could dry out the tank depending on the fan and how much is misted. 
I personally have closed tanks with fans circulating internal air around, and hand mist. I hope your build is going well and you will be able to test and see how much humidity your tank holds with your setup.


----------

